# SSL - No trusted certificate found



## Alina Obst (1. März 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe folgendes problem:
Ich will eine SSl verbindung zwischen zwei Servern(via HTTPClient) herstellen unter Verwendung von self signed certificates. Die Zertifikate funktionieren einwandfrei über den Browser, doch sobald ich meine implementierte SocketFactory aufrufe, bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung: 

main, SEND TLSv1 ALERT:  fatal, description = certificate_unknown
main, WRITE: TLSv1 Alert, length = 2
main, called closeSocket()
main, handling exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: sun.security.validator.ValidatorException: No trusted certificate found
main, called close()
main, called closeInternal(true)
...
javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: sun.security.validator.ValidatorException: No trusted certificate found
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Alerts.java:174)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(SSLSocketImpl.java:1649)
        at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Handshaker.java:241)


Ich habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert was ich in im Internet an Hilfe gefunden habe. Hat jemand eine Ahnungn woran das liegt****?

Danke 
Alina


----------

